# East Mids Area - Regular Meet Starting - Jan 12th



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right!

Going to get the East Mids are back up to speed so to speak with a regular meet and location.

We're going to try for the *Second Tuesday of every month*, meeting *7:30pm onwards*. Food obviously available probably sit down 8pm ish to let everyone arrive.

Location is a new pub which is *The Carnarvon*:

http://www.probablythebestpubsintheworl ... carnarvon/

*Fackley Road, Teversal, Sutton in Ashfield, Notts. NG17 3JA*

This will be the regular meet time and place every month unless we decide to change it, so hopefully we can gaurentee that we'll start to get a better turnout as the months go on.

*If you will be attending for definate and will want food, please indicate below and how many people. Then if there is enough I can book a table for us all* 

So, any takers...


----------



## WhiTT (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Nem,

I will hopefully be there this time, only 10 mins from my house.

D-Day on Monday with the garage, i have been messed around too much plus they still have my car that i was using as P/X [smiley=argue.gif] .
A decision will be made tomorrow regarding the TT or i will be looking for another.

I will let you know next week, i will have a bite to eat also.

Thanks,Andy.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

im on afternoons that week  if anything changed ill be there


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

YES! I can make this one i will be there 

Any one from south derbyshire way that wants a lift then give me a shout i am 5 min from M1 j24 derby side if that helps.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just done a quick route chq 30 mile for me


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Would love to, but I'm flying out to the Maldives on the 12th....no contest really!!

:lol:


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

shifts are changing this week, from 2-10 to 12-8 so i might get away with popping down afterwards


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

stevebeechTA said:


> YES! I can make this one i will be there


Nice one!



phodge said:


> Would love to, but I'm flying out to the Maldives on the 12th....no contest really!!
> 
> :lol:


Marvellous, we'll see you tuesday then 



cyberface said:


> shifts are changing this week, from 2-10 to 12-8 so i might get away with popping down afterwards


Cool!


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

itll be good to get back to a meet again, any chance you'll have your laptop with you? ive still got my broken ABS sensor/error 

had it to bits, but the sensor i think is broke, isnt the one i was sold! (got given one from a 4motion golf, which i was told is the same)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant make it.
Maybe next time.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

cyberface said:


> itll be good to get back to a meet again, any chance you'll have your laptop with you? ive still got my broken ABS sensor/error
> 
> had it to bits, but the sensor i think is broke, isnt the one i was sold! (got given one from a 4motion golf, which i was told is the same)


Can have the laptop yeah, no problem.



Toshiba said:


> I cant make it.
> Maybe next time.


No worries mate, be good to have a look at the RS if you can get sometime 

With regards the weather, we'll see how it goes Monday and Tuesday and then make a decision Tuesday afternoon, so keep an eye on here for any last minute changes.


----------



## WhiTT (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Well i don't think the TT will be out for Tuesday!  , but if everything continues i will pop down to meet you all if that's okay?.

I will park my other car in the bushes somewhere so not to cloud the TT's.


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Unfortuntly i cant make this one :x last night shift on tuesday, finish wed morning, should be their next month


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Weather in and around Derby seams ok are we still meeting, dont know what its like in Sutton though. We cant let a little bit of snow stop the first one can we


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Main roads here are all clear so I think we should be fine. 8)

Unless we get a shedload more tomorrow we're on.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

So i take it we are ok for tonight


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup. Roads are fine here. See you tonight.

Nick


----------



## WhiTT (Dec 3, 2009)

HI Nem,

Please accept my apologies, Sorry mate i am unable to make it tonight, i know it's a bit late in the day to say you are probably already there!.

I am still stuck at work,i had a late meeting and everything else has been delayed.

I hope everything goes well, and i will definitely make the next one(i promise!)

I would of looked a tool anyway in a Ford Kuga instead of a TT. 

Let me know how it was, if many managed to arrive.

Thanks Andy


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Dam it, i forgot about this, will try to make a future meet.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

This looks like its the nearest meet to Lincoln, do you always hold the meets at this pub?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well for the first meet of the year, and in a long time too, we have 6 people brave the weather. So to Paul, Steve, Roger + Julia, many thanks indeed!

Next month will be the same time and place, Tuesday the 9th Feb at 7:30pm meeting at the Carnarvon in Teversal. I'll put up a new thread in the next week for it.

See you all next month!


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

nice to meet you all, ill skip my tea next time and dine with you, food looked good , was a good night see ya next month cheers paul


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep must say nice to meet you all again, can I ask, the next few meets if they are the second Tuesday of each month should be on the:

09th Feb 2010
09th March 2010
13th April 2010

I ask as I am booking the shifts of work in advanced so I can attend them.

cheers steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Those three dates look right to me


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Get them up on the TTOC calendar Nick  

Paul

PS - I will try and get to some also


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Get them up on the TTOC calendar Nick


Yeah, yeah...


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

So its getting close to Tuesday the 9th feb so i thought i would get the ball rolling and see if its still happening. Is that still the date as i have requested a early for that day, but it seams that i am having to go to an auction that day. Any way i can still come so its irrelevant realy back on the subject, is the Tuesday the 9th still on. Hope it is as i have been looking foward to it.

cheers steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Certainly is on  posted the thread up this afternoon as I'd forgotten to do it before;

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=163434

Nick


----------

